
Against Minimalism – A Plea for More Cyberpunk-Like Design - NedCode
https://bullshit.ist/against-minimalism-1be2c4abadbf#.4o5wi2k5r
======
brudgers
Wireless earbuds? Wondering why not 'pendant pierced earring antennae?'

